# Email-Adressen



## Hansi (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem VServer Email-Adressen angelegt und wollte diese nun in Thunderbird und Outlook einrichten. Thunderbird findet automatisch die Einstellungen (allerdings IMAP und kein POP3), Outlook kann keine Servereinstellungen finden.

Bei Thunderbird habe ich allerdings, trotz automatisch gefundener Einstellungen, das Problem, dass ich weder Mails senden noch abrufen kann.

Bei Outlook sind die manuellen Einstellungen für den SMTP-Server vermeintlich richtig, beim Senden erhalte ich jedoch eine "Antwort-Email": "... 554.5.7.1 <example@web.de>: Relay access denied".

Als SMTP- und POP3-Server habe ich 
mail.example.org
verwendet

Dazu den Benutzernamen und das Passwort, dass ich im ispConfig eingegeben habe.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Thunderbird findet beispielsweise für den IMAP-Server die Verbindungssicherheit STARTTLS (ist das das gleiche wie TLS?), wobei es damit aber ja auch nicht geht... 

Für Hilfe wäre ich mehr als dankbar, da ich (fast) schon am Verzweifeln bin.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Hansi


----------



## lospalo (7. Juni 2010)

Funktioniert der Versand über SMTP, wenn du kurz vorher die Mails per POP3 abrufst?


----------



## Till (7. Juni 2010)

1) Welche ISPConfig Version?
2) hast Du für mail.example.org auch DNS A-Records erstellt, welche auf die IP Deines Servers verweisen?
3) Welche Fehler erhältst Du im mail.log?
4) Geht Email über webmail?


----------



## Hansi (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo lospalo und Till,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Also: Eine Änderung meines "Admins" (der macht das für unseren Verein) an den Einstellungen hat etwas geholfen.

Aus Thunderbird kann ich nun problemlos an meine HostEurope-Adresse (die. die nicht auf dem VServer liegt) senden, aber aus Outlook macht das Probleme. Da bekomme ich immer noch diese Meldung. Dabei habe ich die Authentifizierung am Postausgangserver aktiviert. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps? Ich befürchte, dass der jetzige Fehler an Outlook liegt...

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Hansi


----------



## Hansi (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

scheinbar ist das Problem gefunden (wenn auch noch nicht behoben). Und zwar lag es wohl daran, dass der Server ursprünglich auf einer Subdomain lief und dann auf die reale Domain umgestellt wurde. Lief unter der Subdomain noch alles so weit, treten unter der echten Domain nun die Fehler auf und ich bekam jetzt auch einige Fehler-Mails in denen steht, dass versucht wurde auf die Subdomain zu zugreifen und diese nicht gefunden wurde.

Sollte dies nicht das Problem gewesen sein, so melde ich mich nochmals.

Viele Grüße,

Hansi


----------

